
FourSquare’s Dilemma: Is it about deals or about location sharing with friends? - bjonathan
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2010/11/15/FourSquaresDilemmaIsItAboutDealsOrAboutLocationSharingWithFriends.aspx?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
mgkimsal
Perhaps "deal sharing with friends" may be the mashup that comes out of this.
Like a 'live groupon' - get 20 people to show up at location X in the next 15
minutes, and everyone gets a free Y.

